
Human Terrain: visualizing the world's population in 3D (2015) - Red_Tarsius
https://pudding.cool/2018/10/city_3d/
======
lecarore
I don't know how they got that data and how many shortcuts they had to take,
but getting this to run smoothly (with load times) on a mobile device is
already a serious feat of engineering. It does make the population densities
very obvious, when you compare france to India for example.

